# Magic Items To Assist Grapple Checks



## Olaf the Stout (May 28, 2008)

One of my players is looking for magic items to assist him in making grapple checks.  I can't think of any off the top of my head (apart from items that increase your Strength).

Are there any in the DMG, Magic Item Compendium or any other book that my player might find of some use?

They have only just reached 4th level so he won't be able to afford anything too pricey in the short term.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Darklone (May 28, 2008)

There was that shadow hand spell IIRC... that gave reach and a bonus to grapple checks... and OA had that silken touch spell... 

Build items that allow to cast these spells a few times per day.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 28, 2008)

I seem to recall gloves that specifically granted +5 on grapple checks.  It could have been in Sword and Fist, though (3.0).


----------



## Kat' (May 28, 2008)

There's this:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/universalItems.htm#glovesofTitansGrip


----------



## Aidan Milvus (May 28, 2008)

From the MIC:  
Brawler's gauntlets   3/day +2 on grapple checks and damage with unarmed strike for 1 round.  1,000 gp

Gloves of the Titan's Grip  3/day +8 on grapple checks for 7 rounds.  14,000

Cloak of Quills   5/day while grappling, deal 1d6 points of damage to grappling opponent.   2,500

Belt of Growth   1/day affected as enlarge person for up to 10 minutes.  3,000

Then there's always potions of Babau slime, body of the sun, fearsome grapple, or balor nimbus.  Those spells are all from spell compendium.


----------

